# Billet Grille inserts



## docdoomcruze (Feb 15, 2012)

Looking at changing the front look of the car and was thinking about a billet grill.. Only thing is, I'm not sure if they will fit the eco models.anybody install one yet and what does it take to do thanks.


----------



## SippinSoCo (Dec 26, 2011)

Ive got an eco too, and I was considering posting the same question you just did!


----------



## sirenized (Mar 7, 2012)

I was thinking the same thing. Just picked up My 2012 Eco on wednesday. ice crystal blue and wanted to put chrome bowties and mesh grille on her for starts


----------



## docdoomcruze (Feb 15, 2012)

Did a little research. found that 99.9% of the grills out there are Bolt Over/Overlay style grills.nothing will fit the lower bumber on the eco do to the shutter flaps. . So you can install for the upper grill slots just not the lower bumber... 2011-2012 Chevy Cruze Black Billet Grille Grill Insert | eBay this is what I have been thinking of getting. has anybody put this on yet and were they happy with thr fit and look?


----------



## rickd89 (Jul 31, 2013)

I actually just bought these & will see if they fit. I should have them in less than a week so I'll post up pics when they get in!


----------



## rjd8908 (Aug 5, 2013)

I actually purchased one of these the other day. I'm putting it in tonight & I'll post pics when it's in!


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

The eco grill is the same grill as all the other Cruze trim levels (except RS), the only difference is the size of the block plates behind the grill


----------



## Chevyderek72 (May 16, 2011)

The upper will fit like any other, but the lower won't be the exact same. I used several zip ties to hold the lower in place since the hardware didn't seem to be long enough and correct. But the zip ties have held for 7 months now no problem.

This is on my Eco.

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## inssane (Jun 20, 2011)

Glad to see you rocking the black billet.
I want to do the same next year with my silver car, keep it clean. Looks really good.


----------



## Chevyderek72 (May 16, 2011)

inssane said:


> Glad to see you rocking the black billet.
> I want to do the same next year with my silver car, keep it clean. Looks really good.


Thanks man I appreciate it.

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

so do these replace the honeycomb grill or are they overlays?


----------



## Nobody (Feb 12, 2012)

They are overlays


----------



## rjd8908 (Aug 5, 2013)

They're overlays. The lower brackets needed a little modification, but they fit just fine. Here's what they look like on my car


----------

